# Shark Fishing Tonight 4-25



## whatiswithhim (Oct 11, 2007)

all are welcome to come out and join the fun. We will be paddling out baits on the west end of the island. I have my 6/0 freshly spooled with 1500 yds of 80lb power pro. We will be just west of the El Matador Condo. So give me a call if you are coming out 850-449-5972.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I have to ask......do you have enough line?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck!


----------

